# Donvier Ice Cream Maker



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got a Donvier Ice Cream maker at a rummage sale recently and just tried to use it tonight. I followed the instructions and had a real problem with it.

I positioned the blades (dasher) in the middle of the frozen cylinder as directed, then poured the frozen yogurt mixture into it. When I tried to put the lid on but found that the blades had displaced. I couldn't get the top all the way on and therefore couldn't get the crank handle on it or get it turning. Within a minute or so I had a frozen crust around the edges and realized it would be an even bigger mess to pour out the mixture and start over.

Can anyone tell me what I did wrong, or a tip on how to avoid this difficulty? I'm stirring it by hand with non-metal utensils in the meantime.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I occasionally have this problem with my Donvier too. HOld the dasher in place with one hand while pouring your custard in with the other. 
The problem of the top not fitting properly also comes from the freezer cylinder. The little side grooves must be fitted into the outer container properly and the plastic ring that covers the top of the cylinder must be secured all the way around. Otherwise the top and crank handle won't fit. 
All this said, I love my Donvier. It makes great ice cream quick as a wink.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

FnF, I'm SO glad to hear this. I'd feared it was at the rummage sale because it doesn't work as advertised. I will take your advice and do a run-through with water when the cylinder is warm to see how it goes.

I have all kinds of ideas for yummy ice creams: mango chutney with raisins; curry with coconut milk, coconut and lime, etc. Have you concocted any unusual flavors? I'd love to hear about them. :bounce:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Hope my advice helps Mezz. Your flavors sound yummy and a lot of fun.
I've recently had trouble eating dairy products so I've been experimenting with nut milks like almond and hazelnut milk. 
I also like playing around with indigenous ingredients to the americas and like combining chocolate and ancho chili, toasted almonds and fresh vanilla beans, and sweet corn milk with fresh mint and the like. Not for everyone, but fun to eat anyway


----------

